# Bay state fertilizer road trip



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I took a road trip up to Bay state today. It was about 140 miles each way. I picked up 40 bags.f
Cost comparison to Milo.

Milo cost is $12.99 a bag plus tax so about $13.80 
13.80x 40 = $552

Bay state was $3.50 no tax but cost me $44 in fuel to go get it
3.50x40=140+44=$184 
Thats a savings of $368


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

God bless the US and your cheap prices, low taxes and access to better products!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice score! What is the NPK of that?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Nice score! What is the NPK of that?


4 3 0


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

BOOM!!!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice job! I dig the storage rack.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> Nice score! What is the NPK of that?


Just FYI, I personally think some of the other nutrients in Bay State Fertilizer are really helpful for New England lawns, too.

The 4-3-0 is also the guaranteed amount. Since the product content varies a bit from batch to batch, actual amounts will usually be higher. From the Bay State Label, here are average amounts:

N - 5.2%
P - 4.9%
K - 0.1%

Iron - 3.8%
Calcium - 1.9%
Sulfur - 2.6%
Copper - 0.06%
Zinc - 0.1%
Magnesium - 0.6%​
Those numbers for the "other nutrients" might seem really small, but since the application rate of Bay State Fertilizer is pretty high in terms of pounds/ksqft, they add up. ("Bag rate" of Bay State Fertilizer is 20#/ksqft per application.)

Since starting to use Bay State Fertilizer as a primary nitrogen source, I've found that my soil test numbers for calcium and magnesium have been holding steady, rather than gradually dropping each year as would be expected here in New England. (In other words, my soil isn't tending towards being acidic.) However, I've always wondered if Bay State Fertilizer was about pH neutral or not?

Plus, my copper and zinc levels have been increasing somewhat, too, even though I've stopped applying them directly as micronutrients as I did previously. This is a win for me, as it's a lot easier to spread Bay State Fertilizer by itself than it is to also add in some micronutrients, too.

See http://www.mwra.state.ma.us/publications/fertilizerbrochure.pdf


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice!

@ken-n-nancy, any ballpark idea what the upper end of the nutrient analysis might be and how accurate the stated 4:3 ratio is? For a while, I suspected the last batches of 5-4-0 Milo were more like 5.8 N. It had been creeping back up for a few months after they lowered it (even then, as you know from my ATY posts, I deduced it was more like 5.3% when they initially went to the 5-4-0 from the old 5-2-0 and 6-2-0 prior to that).


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Green said:


> @ken-n-nancy, any ballpark idea what the upper end of the nutrient analysis might be and how accurate the stated 4:3 ratio is?


I don't know. When I was there on Tuesday, July 24, I didn't actually see Carl as he was busy, so I didn't get a chance to ask him.

Personally, I don't worry about it a lot, as my "standard application" of Bay State is at a rate of 40# per 2500sqft, as that makes it come out at 5 bags for my entire lawn.

At 4-3-0, that gives 0.64#N/ksqft. However, if the fertilizer were actually 6-x-x, then that would be 0.96#N/ksqft, which would be a lot more N. (50% more, actually...)


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

How was the inventory looking at bay state? I contacted Carl about picking up 30 bags on monday, and he said to call before driving in as it would be close. Sounds like inventory is depleting again?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Buddy said:


> How was the inventory looking at bay state? I contacted Carl about picking up 30 bags on monday, and he said to call before driving in as it would be close. Sounds like inventory is depleting again?


When I was there on Tuesday, July 24, there were about 5 pallets left, but two were separate over in a corner, so I don't know if those were pending delivery or pickup. JDgreen18 was there yesterday, so maybe he can comment on what was there yesterday.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

@JDgreen18 how was inventory looking when you went? I contacted Carl yesterday and it seemed like it was getting low as he told me to call before I come in Monday. Hoping they have inventory as I took the day off to make a run there.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Buddy said:


> @JDgreen18 how was inventory looking when you went? I contacted Carl yesterday and it seemed like it was getting low as he told me to call before I come in Monday. Hoping they have inventory as I took the day off to make a run there.


He told me he would probably be out by the end of next week...I think there were like 4 more full pallets.
Here's a pic of the warehouse...my pallet is still in there in the pic


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks....hopefully inventory survives until Monday when I can get there for 30 bags or so. Thanks again


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Picked up 30 bags today. They probably have a pallet remaining at this time. Think the demand is starting to rise and they are having trouble on the supply end.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Buddy said:


> Picked up 30 bags today. They probably have a pallet remaining at this time. Think the demand is starting to rise and they are having trouble on the supply end.


Sweet glad you were able to get some 👍👍


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm jealous. I was going to try to get over there on a weekend in May if Carl gave the OK, but there was no stock at the time. I'd have to miss work to go on a weekday.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

massgrass said:


> I'm jealous. I was going to try to get over there on a weekend in May if Carl gave the OK, but there was no stock at the time. I'd have to miss work to go on a weekday.


Where in SE Mass are you? If I knew I would of been able to grab some extra for you.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Buddy said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jealous. I was going to try to get over there on a weekend in May if Carl gave the OK, but there was no stock at the time. I'd have to miss work to go on a weekday.
> ...


I'm in Freetown. That's very cool of you to offer. This forum is great. :thumbup:


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

massgrass said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > massgrass said:
> ...


I'm over in Fall River, the north end so very close to the Freetown line. I'll see what I have because I bought 30 bags as a friend was taking some so I may have some extra.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow, what a small world. My son works at the Shaw's nearby, so I'll have to be on the lookout for nice lawns the next time I pick him up from work.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

massgrass said:


> Wow, what a small world. My son works at the Shaw's nearby, so I'll have to be on the lookout for nice lawns the next time I pick him up from work.


Mine is a work in progress for sure, just keep driving by, lol .


----------

